# FreesBIE woes...



## AlexaAlexa (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi

While trying to build a Live DVD using the Freesbie port, i get stuck with this error :


```
root@daRqsTaR:/usr/local/share/freesbie # make
#### Building world for amd64 architecture ####
>>> World build started on Wed Mar  8 23:18:46 EET 2017
>>> Rebuilding the temporary build tree
>>> stage 1.1: legacy release compatibility shims
>>> stage 1.2: bootstrap tools
>>> stage 2.1: cleaning up the object tree
>>> stage 2.2: rebuilding the object tree
>>> stage 2.3: build tools
>>> stage 3: cross tools
>>> stage 4.1: building includes
>>> stage 4.2: building libraries
>>> stage 4.3: building everything
>>> World build completed on Thu Mar  9 01:55:26 EET 2017
#### Building kernel for amd64 architecture ####
>>> Kernel build for FREESBIE started on Thu Mar  9 01:55:26 EET 2017
>>> stage 1: configuring the kernel
>>> stage 2.1: cleaning up the object tree
>>> stage 2.2: rebuilding the object tree
>>> stage 2.3: build tools
>>> stage 3.1: building everything
>>> Kernel build for FREESBIE completed on Thu Mar  9 02:18:03 EET 2017
#### Installing world for amd64 architecture ####
>>> Making hierarchy
>>> Installing everything
#### Installing kernel for amd64 architecture ####
>>> Installing kernel FREESBIE
#### Cloning /usr/local/freesbie-fs to /usr/local/freesbie-clone ####

/usr/local/freesbie-clone/usr: write failed, filesystem is full
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/local/share/freesbie
root@daRqsTaR:/usr/local/share/freesbie # df
Filesystem         1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity  Mounted on
zroot/ROOT/default  44314200 16631020 27683180    38%    /
devfs                      1        1        0   100%    /dev
zroot/tmp           27683416      236 27683180     0%    /tmp
zroot/usr/home      27683304      124 27683180     0%    /usr/home
zroot/usr/ports     39607124 11923944 27683180    30%    /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src       28311124   627944 27683180     2%    /usr/src
zroot/var/audit     27683268       88 27683180     0%    /var/audit
zroot/var/crash     27683268       88 27683180     0%    /var/crash
zroot/var/log       27687836     4656 27683180     0%    /var/log
zroot/var/mail      27683292      112 27683180     0%    /var/mail
zroot/var/tmp       27683976      796 27683180     0%    /var/tmp
zroot               27683268       88 27683180     0%    /zroot
procfs                     4        4        0   100%    /proc
fdescfs                    1        1        0   100%    /dev/fd
/dev/md0              621092   620408   -49000   109%    /usr/local/freesbie-clone/usr
root@daRqsTaR:/usr/local/share/freesbie #
```

is there any parameter i should change in the FreesBie scripts ??

Best regards,

Alex


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2017)

The project looks mostly dead. Both the blog and wiki are offline. Last emails on the mailinglist date from 2011 and the last significant update appears to be from the same era. 

But the error indicates the image is too small and you're running out of disk space on it.


----------



## AlexaAlexa (Mar 9, 2017)

SirDice said:


> The project looks mostly dead. Both the blog and wiki are offline. Last emails on the mailinglist date from 2011 and the last significant update appears to be from the same era.
> 
> But the error indicates the image is too small and you're running out of disk space on it.



I see that, what I wonder is, if there is any way I can set maximum image size as a parameter on any script...  because the filesystem still has plenty space left...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2017)

Your filesytem may have enough left, you're creating a disk image. So you're limited to the size of a CD or DVD.


----------

